# Even more kitten pics!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Took some more pics of Harlow (I dont like his name my brother chose it) yesterday playing outside. He's getting more adventurous, hes approx 5 weeks now!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

and he went to check out Charlie, but Charlie wasnt too sure of him lol.

































He walks around with his tail pointed straight in the air its so funny haha


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

So cute! I'm sure the name will grow on you--it's already grown on me after just 5 minutes. LOL

You're making me want another kitten. I've already been thinking about it lately.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He's cute, and fits right in with your pet "color scheme" at your house


----------

